# Cutting stucco cleanly



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

What ways have you guys found to cleanly cut in a box in a stucco wall?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Grinder with a concrete disc.
Multiple 3/16" holes in a row with hammer drill.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I kinda thought, installing a tv in a patio and trying to decide cut in or bell box .


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

A Fenn tool, they sell an inexpensive copy at harbor freight with attachments.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> A Fenn tool, they sell an inexpensive copy at harbor freight with attachments.


I own both, the fein and the variable speed HF brand. Obviously the fein performs better, has more attachment and is TOOL-LESS blade change, the HF version for its price is NOT a bad tool. I keep the HF version in my work truck for the incidentals, and take out the fein when i know ill be cutting a lot of holes, or cutting in expensive cabinets.

However, I would recommend a diamond wheel on a grinder way before id say to get your fein tool out for cutting stucco..:thumbsup:


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sheetrock knife


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

grinder w/ diamond blade, then chip.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a MultiMax from dremmel. Clean cut. Just get spare blades and charge them to the customer.

FWIW


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

drill , 3/16 bit and screwdriver. all in bag, easy, quick and done ! BAM!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Hold the phone, what kind of stucco? cement on lathe or Dryvit on foam ?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just cut in a couple of boxes today, and have been using these blades for the past couple years on my multimaster (M12). It takes about 2 minutes per box, turn the blade so that you can get the corners (you don't need to chip anything, can go right to the corner). WAY cleaner than the grinder with way less of a chance of going outside the "lines".


----------



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

Linemans and a flat head.


----------



## AAE805 (Jun 22, 2011)

For meter mains I go with a Milwaukee circular saw with a diamond blade. My stucco guy loves how clean the cuts are..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> I just cut in a couple of boxes today, and have been using these blades for the past couple years on my multimaster (M12). It takes about 2 minutes per box, turn the blade so that you can get the corners (you don't need to chip anything, can go right to the corner). WAY cleaner than the grinder with way less of a chance of going outside the "lines".


That style works, but I like the normal flat style better. I have been using these blades for years to cut thru plaster and stucco. Some of the plaster has been VERY hard but these blades get thru it without a problem:

http://imperialblades.com/blades/tile-grout-accessories/1-1-4-flush-cut-carbide-blade.html


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> I just cut in a couple of boxes today, and have been using these blades for the past couple years on my multimaster (M12). It takes about 2 minutes per box, turn the blade so that you can get the corners (you don't need to chip anything, can go right to the corner). WAY cleaner than the grinder with way less of a chance of going outside the "lines".


 Does that produce less dust than the MASSIVE amount of dust produced by a grinder with a diamond blade? 

A grinder does a nice job cutting stucco, but a shop vac sucking the dust it produces is a requirement. If a vacuum isn't needed while using a multimaster, but using it is a little more time consuming, it'd be well worth the trade off.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aDudeInPhx said:


> Does that produce less dust than the MASSIVE amount of dust produced by a grinder with a diamond blade?
> 
> A grinder does a nice job cutting stucco, but a shop vac sucking the dust it produces is a requirement. If a vacuum isn't needed but its a little more time consuming, it'd be we'll worth the trade off.


The oscillating tool makes very little dust. There is no comparison between it and a grinder. The dust from an oscillating tool mostly falls straight to the ground without getting whipped up into the air.

When I am using the oscillating tool to cut plaster in a very clean house I will often run a vacuum next to it, but it's not necessary as long as you got a drop cloth laid out.

Another thing that produces little dust is a jigsaw with a grit blade. This will cut larger pieces of plaster/stucco out much quicker than the oscillating tool.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

HackWork said:


> That style works, but I like the normal flat style better. I have been using these blades for years to cut thru plaster and stucco. Some of the plaster has been VERY hard but these blades get thru it without a problem:
> 
> http://imperialblades.com/blades/tile-grout-accessories/1-1-4-flush-cut-carbide-blade.html


I've seen Fien advertise them, but I've yet to see them in person at any supply house or box store.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

aDudeInPhx said:


> Does that produce less dust than the MASSIVE amount of dust produced by a grinder with a diamond blade?
> 
> A grinder does a nice job cutting stucco, but a shop vac sucking the dust it produces is a requirement. If a vacuum isn't needed while using a multimaster, but using it is a little more time consuming, it'd be well worth the trade off.


As said above with the drop cloth comment, the majority of dust falls straight down. It's definitely worth using if clean is a requirement (and it should be).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> I've seen Fien advertise them, but I've yet to see them in person at any supply house or box store.


I order them right from that website that I linked to. Imperial Blades.

I first found them for sale on Amazon, but you can't find all the different options there.


----------

